# "Awaiting Fulfillment"...



## Marsou77 (May 3, 2010)

Hi



I would want to know what significate "Awaiting Fulfillment" in french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 because i doesn't understand English (And Speak lol) very well....




Thanks You


----------



## Sinkhead (May 3, 2010)

I think it means that ShopTemp is waiting for your item to be delivered to them, so they can send it to you.


----------



## Marsou77 (May 3, 2010)

Oh okay, it's mean ShopTemp send my Acekard when they can ? 

I am really impatient that they send it to me because I broke my ancient...

Generally, they send after how time ?


----------



## fedgerama (May 3, 2010)

they should send it soon. it usually takes 1 or 2 days, but it took longer because of the weekend

Google translated french:
ils devraient l'envoyer rapidement. Il faut généralement 1 ou 2 jours, mais il a fallu plus à cause de la fin de semaine


----------



## Marsou77 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My order was shipped at 2:00pm gmt+1


----------

